# Need starter for 1032



## EdwardEitel (Jan 19, 2016)

New to this forum.
Just purchased a 1032 JD (Ser. # Po32J 124127M)
The starter assembly was missing.
Would like to order the correct starter.
What starter (serial #) is needed and where is the best place to go to purchase one?
Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum EdwardEitel

Are you talking about the pull starter or electric starter ??

Is yours a 1032, 1032D or is there an ID plate on it with a longer serial number.

Might be better to just post the engine numbers just in case it's not the original engine.


----------



## EdwardEitel (Jan 19, 2016)

electric starter.
I believe the 1032?
HM100 ser. 92920


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The John Deere part number is a AM130875

In the ebay listing that crosses over to a 33329A or 33329B or 33329C


Tecumseh HM80 HM100 Electric Starter 33329A 3329B 3329C Mounting Hardware | eBay

If you google "snowblower parts" there will be many different places to try those numbers. Ebay new and used.

When you're ready to order you might want to send them an email with the engine numbers just to make sure it's going to fit.

.


----------



## EdwardEitel (Jan 19, 2016)

Terrific!
Thanks, I will do some shopping.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If your engine is tuned right and you follow the starting procedures in the manual, you won't need the electric start.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Electric Starter is a good backup system to have if the recoil fails. I have one New in Box. PM if interested.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It also nice to have if you're old and weak like me or you're 20 something and you get an injury in your wrist, arm or shoulder.
Nothing worse than having the means to do something but not the ability to get it started and you're looking at 18" of snow sitting in your driveway.

It's fun to crank start a model A to say you've done it but it's so much easier to just hit the starter (and safer!).










(Picture is a Model T)


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Until that crank kicks like a mule and breaks your arm or leg


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> If your engine is tuned right and you follow the starting procedures in the manual, you won't need the electric start.



That's the point I was trying to make. You might not only want to have the convenience of an electric start you might need one and by the time you know you need one it's too late. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've yet to come across one where it would start only with an electric starter and not with the rope. But that is just me. Why would a starter start the engine better vs a simple pull or two on a working recoil pull?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

not trying to argue, just curious is all


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've yet to come across one where it would start only with an electric starter and not with the rope. But that is just me. Why would a starter start the engine better vs a simple pull or two on a working recoil pull?



Because the electric spins it faster and steady giving it a hotter spark and sucking in more fuel as hand cranking is slow right at first and at the end.
Come the nasty below zero stuff and I've been VERY happy I had electric on the old flatheads.


----------

